# ATC-300 thermostat help PLEASE if you use them.



## Woma_Wild (Oct 2, 2013)

The instructions that come with it are sort of vague (or perhaps it's middle age syndrome lol) and I'm confused.

Has 2 sockets - one for heat source and one for light.

It states - 

Two sockets - one for heating based upon thermostat control, and the other for lighting based upon an inbuilt timer

If I understand correctly, this thermostat controls when light comes on and off but heat source remains ON 24/7. 
So the thermo doesn't really control heat. It only sounds an alarm if temp increases or decreases.

Have I got that right??

So how do you decrease the temperature over summer ??


----------



## Kennyaustin (Oct 3, 2013)

Have been using these on three enclosures for 10 months now and have found them accurate and reliable. The only issue I'v had is sometimes the timer for the lighting will get out of sequence, that is to say as all three have identical settings but sometimes one light will turn on later than the other two completely at random(very easy to reset) but the thermostat has proved ultra reliable. I was confused myself at first and found these instructions online that were clearer.
http://perfectconcepts.com.au/ebaydocs/ATC-300_instructions.pdf
Hope that helps.


----------



## Kennyaustin (Oct 4, 2013)

The way my enclosures are set up is I have fluorescent lighting and heat chord. In this case the timer gives me a day night cycle with the light and the thermostat controls the heat chord coming on and off maintaining the desired temp. I get the feeling your using lights for heat hence some confusion. I do recall downloading some instructions online that seemed to be better translated so try this link:
http://perfectconcepts.com.au/ebaydocs/ATC-300_instructions.pdf
I have used these on three enclosures for 10 months now and have found them quite good. The only issue I have had is all three are running identical settings and on occasion the timer running the lighting (flouro) will be out of sequence, that is to say one light at random will not come at the same time as the others but this is easily fixed by turning them all on or off manually at the same time and there back in sync as required by my OCD.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 4, 2013)

So no one aside from me uses these thermostats?.....


----------



## iamwilso (Oct 4, 2013)

They do control heating, set your required temp then set when you want the alarm to come on (+1-5c).


----------



## Kennyaustin (Oct 4, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## slide (Oct 4, 2013)

I dont have the same exact model but have the ATC210 and hopefully what I know about mine will be the same as yours so here goes. 
If you are using a lamp to provide heat, treat it as the heat source, do not confuse it with the light function on the thermostat. 
First and foremost you must set the time on the unit. 

The heat source is controlled in two ways- it sets when it is day time/night time as far as heat is concerned and sets what temperature you want during those 'daytime' hours. So during the 'day time' hours the thermostat will dim the heat source to the temp that you decide eg. Daytime hours set from 0600(6am) to 2030(830pm) and heat set to 33.5*c. For the night time it assumes that the hours are the remaining hours in the day(830pm-600am), you shouldnt have to set these night time hours. However you will need to set the night time temperature eg.26.0*c.
So you will have 
33.5*c from 6am-8:30pm
26*c from 8:30pm-6am

Now the light function, there is a timer only function for lighting whatever time you allocate to the 'lighting' will have the light simply switch on at the start of that period and off at the end of that period eg. LED lights on from 7am to 7pm at full power. 

Mine was pretty hard to get my head around too. Hopefully this is of some help. I know how frustrating it can be but they are great thermos

Aaron


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you very much for your replies.


----------

